
Ask HN: What book to learn about code design and write high quality code? - emuskie
A friend of mine just got accepted to FB as a SWE even though he has no CS major. He is super smart though he lacks the knowledge&#x2F;experience in writing high quality code that you would learn from experience or at university in classes such as Software Design&#x2F;OOP&#x2F;...<p>Is there a book to learn such code design that would help him close the gap in his knowledge? Obviously he will learn these things also from the awesome engineers there but maybe the book would also help (And I need to buy him a gift so this would also help me :-) )
======
mikest
This one helped me: [https://www.amazon.com/Clean-Code-Handbook-Software-
Craftsma...](https://www.amazon.com/Clean-Code-Handbook-Software-
Craftsmanship/dp/0132350882)

